# Solved: Outlook not working with new Exchange users



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't seem to get outlook to setup new Exchange 2010 users. When I click on Check Name, Outlook locks up and closes on me. I have a coexistance with exchange 2003 and all 2003 users work fine and so do exisiting 2010 users that I have had running for a month or so now. 
The new user does show up in the address books and is able to open OWA and activesync.

Has anyone ran into this? 
I can setup other outlook users when logged into this computer so I assume it is somthing on the server.
I have upgraded and moved the address books to the new server and assume it has somthing to do wiht that.

Thank you


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

Could it be this?

This is to enable 2003 clients to connect

http://www.techieshelp.com/Kbs/KB000031.html

or just disable RPC encyption on the cas role

http://www.techieshelp.com/Kbs/KB000032.html


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry, should have specified. I am using outlook 2007


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

and can you confirm the users mailboxes are on that 2010 server...


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, I even setup a user on the 2003 exchange box and moved them to the 2010 box. it worked fine untill i moved the mailbox.


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

so it cant resolve the new server, have you done the usual things such as add the server into the local machines host file etc incase its just a dns problem..


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think it is a DNS issue as I can setup other users on the same machine. Only when I am logged in as the new user and trying to set them up is when I have the issue.
One other thing to mention, if I open outlook right after I create the user, and setup exchange, the setup goes through fine, shows the correct server and says it logs in. But will close outlook when I try open it. When I check the account settings the mailserver name is listed but the username shows up as =smtp:[email protected]


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is the error I am getting in outlook when I click on Check Name


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

Another thing I am noticing, when the 2 accounts fail, I see on the server logs the logon Authentication Package is Kerberos. Successful users are showing NTLM.


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

This is resolved. I found all the permissions were gone in the default GAL, added user permissions and resolved the issue.


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

Good stuff, what permission did the GAL actually require?


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

They only needed Read access


----------

